# Brown spots on paph leaves



## orchidreamer (Sep 24, 2011)

I noticed two of my paph leaves have brown spots.  I don't even know when it appeared, though I'm pretty sure they weren't there last week. I know the two thin brown lines are from mechanical damage from being shipped to me two weeks ago. The two round spots look suspicious though. I wonder if it's a fungus of some sort? Are paphs particularly sensitive to fungicides? Btw, it is Paph micranthum. For those of you who grow it, are micranthums particularly susceptible to fungus or what? I haven't been growing paphs long enough to encounter any serious diseases. Now I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Roth (Sep 25, 2011)

Colletotrichum guaranteed... You can usually spot treat with captan paste, coat both sides of the spots and the yellow area. Bayleton works well... Other optuion is to cut at large. 

Now, maybe I mistake, but the leaves do not look like micranthum too much...


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with all that Roth has said including the micranthum part.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Sep 25, 2011)

I think Roth maybe right. I'm not sure but you can monitor the spots to see if they expand in size. (if it is an infection, it should surely infect more) I got some brown spots as well on some of my Paphs but the spots dont seem to expand in size nor affect growths.

I agree the color of the leaves don't pretty much look like micranthums, although the way of tessellation is kind of similar. Maybe it's because of the way you took the picture? not sure.

Moccha


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 25, 2011)

would a topical cinnamon application be a control?


----------



## Jim Toomey (Sep 25, 2011)

Since the two spots are in nearly identical location on the leaves, I think it started as mechanical damage, maybe the two leaves were damaged/bruised at the sellers before they shipped... 
Either way treat or cut the spots out ASAP to keep it from spreading.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2011)

I also think its mechanical damage. Good luck.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 26, 2011)

I think that's true, also. But the one on the left looks like it may have gotten infected (the yellow ring around the spot). I'd cut off both leaves, well above the spots and dust the cut edges with cinnamon.


----------



## orchidreamer (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I cut out the bad portions. The lower leaf is yellowing so it's going anyways. I dusted with cinnamon and placed it near a fan. So far, so good. And yeah, the colors in the photo don't look very realistic, mostly due to the flash. The leaves are long and narrow, and dark green with light green speckling. I know in the picture they look like the leaves of Maudiae-type paphs.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

This brings up a question I've been wondering about:

We use cinnamon as an anti-fungal, anti-bacterial agent, and there have been lots of threads about increasing calcium in fertilizer (and decreasing K) to help control rot. Has anyone thought about, or tried, dressing an area where rot had occurred (after cutting it off) with powdered calcium, like oyster shell, or bone meal? Does that work???


----------

